# NICWIM (Nic) is in hospital OHSS



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just giving you an update from Nic she has been in hospital since thursday she has fluid on the lungs & addomen, but said she is feeling ok, 

She got her Hcg result 12 days after transfer 297 ~ i told her this was very good & could indicate twins any other infor on that level would be good, 

She has another scan monday and will know more then, 

I will update you all as & when i hear, 

Love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Sara

Thanks for keeping us updated on Nic

Please send her all my love and positive thoughts

I hope she is as comfy as can be

Love to u both 
Emilyxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for letting us no sara,i was beginning to wounder how she was doing as i havent seen her around.If you speak to her again will you let her know iam asking after her please

Cheerz deerz
love kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sara

Thanks so much for letting us know about Nic!!!

Nic-sending you loads of love to get well very soon petal,thinking of you loads!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tell her we are all thinking of her Sara and thanks for letting us know.

Hope your feeling better and home soon Nic!

Lots of love
Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending nic lots of thoughts and love.

Get well soon hunny!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thankyou Sara
Send Nic my love

Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Can you send my love as well please, hope she gets better soon.

Kate
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies!!

Thank you all for your well wishes and Sara you are a star!! Thanks.

Well I had a 2nd HCG blood done and level was slightly under 600 - that was done on saturday (14 days after ET) the one on thursday was 297 so spot on doubled!!

I have been discharged as I am doing ok, still very swollen but as my urine output is more than whats going in and my weight has been dropping daily and belly slightly smaller each day they are happy for me to be at home (with strict orders of course - been signed off for 2 weeks!) My right ovarie is still VERY swollen - you can feel it if you touch my belly. When they scanned me last friday I had fluid on the lungs, in the abdomen and slight kidney and liver adnormalties. and my ovaries had 5-6 follicles each in - each follicle was around 55mm!!!!!!! 
I am going back thrusday to see early preg unit, for more bloods and another scan.  This will be too early to see anything wont it? I will be just under 5 weeks then.

other than that i am fine - boobs still a little sore but prbably the cyclogest and very very mild nausea...huge belly though   oh and very tired but that might be boredom from being in hospital 

will catch up with you all tomorrow properly

Nic


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hunnie

Glad to have u back with us 
Ouch 55mm follies ouch bet u feel like ur carrying an elephant?  So glad ur feeling well enough to come home thou Nic,And goodluck for ur scan and i hope ur bloods continue the way they are  .

Take care
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome Home Nic!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome back hun. Keep those doctors orders up and make sure you are resting for the next 2 weeks.

Good to have you back.

Kate
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonderful news Nic ~ ........ so pleased you are home and getting better i think panda was ill for about 8 weeks but then the morning sickness kicked in   .. so until 12 weeks really ! 

Those levels are looking wonderful and i can't wait to you have your scan my bet is more than one ! 

Love & hugs 

Sara xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nic

Lovely to see ur post

I am with Sara about more than one maybe 

Hope that the next scan goes well

Am not sure what may be visible then but prob not h/b

thinking of u honey

Emxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

So happy your ok and things are seem positive. Rest up for now but be sure to let us know how things are going.
Well done
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

nic, ive only just read this post, not been on for a couple of days.
i hope you are feeling alot better now, and it could be twins like the girls have said  
keep your feet up and look after yourself

lots of love to you, maz xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Maz

sorry your appointment was cancelled - what a pain. 

wont be long before it all kicks off. what does your son think about it all or does he not know. My son is 12 and i have gone though it all with him.

Dh even caught him on phone with his cousin on sunday (his cousin has a 3 month old sister) they were discussing nappies!! DS said they wont bother him and he picks up the dogs doings when he walks him so he wont mind doing dirty nappies........wonder if he'll change his mind when we get there!!!!!!!

Hopefully will be able to see my little pickle/s on thursday (will be 5 weeks then) 
wont be too worried if theres still nothing there though as still early days, the HCG results have given me plenty of reassurance for now - i think they are repeating that on thursday.

Nic


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Nic 
As a fellow Lister lady wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow
   
Dianne x


----------

